# [Fortran] Lahey Compiler zickt bei Sprung zu Label in IF



## Snape (19. April 2010)

Moin,
kennt sich hier jemand mit dem Lahey Compiler für Fortran aus? Er reklamiert in meinem Code ein GOTO in eine Zeile innerhalb einer IF-Klausel. Also in der Form


```
IF (ABC.EQ.1000) THEN
GOTO 1000
ELSE IF (ABC.EQ.5000) THEN
GOTO 5000
ELSE IF (ABC.EQ.7777) THEN
5000   K=1
END IF
```
Klar, das ist ziemlich dreckiger Code, aber hier sollte man doch einstellen können, dass so etwas nur als Warnung und nicht gleich als Error betrachtet wird, was die Compilierung gleich abbricht. Bei Lahey 5.7 geht das bei mir als Warning durch, bei 7.1 ist das ein Error.


----------



## deepthroat (19. April 2010)

Hi.

Du hast vergessen die genaue Fehlermeldung anzugeben.

Gruß


----------



## Snape (19. April 2010)

error 1065-W Branch into IF construct or CASE construct at label ' 5000'.


----------

